# been 2 weeks since my last pin of test e and test is high as hell why



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 3, 2011)

hey guys i ran a 14 week cycle of test e and eq i stoped the eq at 12 weeks and ran 1 gram of test e for the last 2 weeks.so it has been 14 days since my last pin and i was going to start my clomid and all my pct.but i have been having wood all the time just like normall and my balls seem to have come back they are hanging low and all.i feel good and everything.so did i just start making natty test again all ready or what?and if so should i start my clomid even thou it has side effets and all and i am feeling good hate to take somthing and start feeling bad you know.i know i have high test natrually but damn i was shut down hard for a long time or do you guys think it is still not cleared since i was running a gram a week of some good test.should i waite a couple more days and see or what.


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 3, 2011)

why did you ramp up your test on the last 2 weeks? that seems detrimental since you knew pct would be soon
over the length of your cycle the half lives of all of your test-e pins overlapped and it takes a little longer than 2 weeks for them too taper down and i guess the 2 grams in the last 2 weeks set you back for a further pct


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 3, 2011)

Just make sure you run your PCT. 

It will come.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 5, 2011)

ok huys not much help here so you think it will come it is been like 17 or 18 days no i have not started my pct yet still having wood all the time and bascially still feel on or not on just feel like i do when i am not on or in pct just normal test level normal size balls.but i still wonder if it is just all that test built up or has my normal test just all ready come back and is producing again all ready?which would be great i could just save my pct stuff for next time and plus pct sucks haha.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 5, 2011)

hey and lieghtbear there is a post arround here somwhere from heavy that tells why you are suppose to raise your test levells as you cycle come to end.it has to do with after 8 weeks or so result from the gear stop you get use to it i think so you raise your dose bam start geting more results and yes it worked.


----------



## GMO (Aug 5, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> ok huys not much help here so you think it will come it is been like 17 or 18 days no i have not started my pct yet still having wood all the time and bascially still feel on or not on just feel like i do when i am not on or in pct just normal test level normal size balls.but i still wonder if it is just all that test built up or has my normal test just all ready come back and is producing again all ready?which would be great i could just save my pct stuff for next time and plus pct sucks haha.


 

You want to be ahead of the game, not trying to catch up. Start your PCT now, bro.



BIGBEN2011 said:


> hey and lieghtbear there is a post arround here somwhere from heavy that tells why you are suppose to raise your test levells as you cycle come to end.it has to do with after 8 weeks or so result from the gear stop you get use to it i think so you raise your dose bam start geting more results and yes it worked.


 
Yes, it is to counteract the effect of raised myostatin levels that take place around week 8. I also bump my doses up, but I still start my PCT 2 weeks after my last shot of Test.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 8, 2011)

hey thanks gmo i have a update i still have not started my pct and my libido is throu the roof and everything is fine it is going on close to a month i think now.i know i should have started it but shit happens i had some personal stuff come up some hardcore personal stuff so anyway do you really think i should still a month later start pct even though my natty test has to be producing or i would be a mess.i have not even workout in weeks and my test is still normal i have lost some water weight but really look better than when i was on.i just reallly want to do the right thing here it is just hard to believe that after such a long large cycle that my natty test just started right back up no douwn time at all i am 34 years old here.but i do have natrually high test levels and stay very big and all without working out so idk.


----------



## msumuscle (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes, start your PCT man.  You should have started it 2 weeks ago.  Your natural test levels are low regardless of what you say. Start the clomid because the longer you wait, the digger hole you're digging yourself.


----------



## GMO (Aug 8, 2011)

^^^This

Start your PCT bro.  You'll be happy that you did.


----------



## joesmo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

your test esters are still in your body.  you really didn't think you already recovered right?  you haven't even had the test you've been injecting clear yet.  it can take 3 weeks for test to clear the body.. you should already be running hcg and start clomid immediately, its gonna be any day now where you will be running on empty and it wont be fun


----------



## XYZ (Aug 8, 2011)

The "crash" usually comes around week six.  Good luck.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 8, 2011)

CT said:


> The "crash" usually comes around week six. Good luck.


 
Amen!


----------



## GMO (Aug 8, 2011)

CT said:


> The "crash" usually comes around week six. Good luck.


 

^^^This

You can't go by feeling bro.  The only thing that will truly tell the tale is getting labs done.

You can recover without PCT, but it is going to take A LOOOOOOOONG time!


----------



## XYZ (Aug 8, 2011)

GMO said:


> ^^^This
> 
> You can't go by feeling bro. The only thing that will truly tell the tale is getting labs done.
> 
> *You can recover without PCT, but it is going to take A LOOOOOOOONG time*!


 

+1 and if you're lucky.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 8, 2011)

ok i started my pct today even thou i feel like my natty test has started back producing test my balls are back to normal size and my sex drive is crazy high .i know younger guys can recover with no pct no problem in a couple weeks time.there is several that do friends of mine they have bloodwork done it just goes back to pre cycle level.and i think that what mine has done but i would have to have bloodwork done to prove it.i was just wondering since i had a emergency come up and could not start my pct like i should have and it had all ready been 4 weeks since last pin.if there was any reasone to start it now or not.you know sorta like when your sick and you waite to go to the doc and he says you waitied to long you are all most well no no since in starting meds now you are well .why take extra drugs if there is no reasone to. does that make since but since everybody seems to think the test e is still not cleared even after 4 weeks and my balls have droped and went back to normal size after being srunck for 14 weeks.i started my pct today.thanks guys


----------



## cottonmouth (Aug 8, 2011)

I believe with the half life you still have about 500mgs of test e in you.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 8, 2011)

wow idk that test e stayed in you for months after last pin so why do we waite 14 days to start pct we would need to waite at least 2 months to start pct right.i mean we would be taking clomid and doing our pct for the fist month while we are still on a suppresed right and pct which last for 4 weeks we would be finishing right when the test was geting out of out system is this right or bs i call bs.how long does test stay in you these guys are saying it stays active in you for 3 -4 weeks or more if you take high doses why would you need pin twice a week if it stays active for months? i am confussed


----------



## GMO (Aug 8, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> ok i started my pct today even thou i feel like my natty test has started back producing test my balls are back to normal size and my sex drive is crazy high .i know younger guys can recover with no pct no problem in a couple weeks time.there is several that do friends of mine they have bloodwork done it just goes back to pre cycle level.and i think that what mine has done but i would have to have bloodwork done to prove it.i was just wondering since i had a emergency come up and could not start my pct like i should have and it had all ready been 4 weeks since last pin.if there was any reasone to start it now or not.you know sorta like when your sick and you waite to go to the doc and he says you waitied to long you are all most well no no since in starting meds now you are well .why take extra drugs if there is no reasone to. does that make since but since everybody seems to think the test e is still not cleared even after 4 weeks and my balls have droped and went back to normal size after being srunck for 14 weeks.i started my pct today.thanks guys



You were banging a gram of test for the last few weeks of your cycle.  The enanthate ester has a mean half-life of 14 days.  Do the math bro. If you shot 1 gram of gear, in 28 days you would still have around 250mg of test in your body.  That doesn't even count the accumulation of the compound throughout your cycle for however many weeks it was...that's just 1000mg!


----------



## jgoff (Aug 9, 2011)

I guess a bigger stick is in order..... LISTEN MAN!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

oh ok idk that i tought that it all was out of you in 14 days which is why we all ways start pct 14 days after last pin of test e.see learn somthing new every day on here.


----------



## TGB1987 (Aug 9, 2011)

Get labs done that is the only way to tell.  PCT should of been started long ago.  Hopefully you come back quick with PCT.  If you are not back in the gym yet you need to be right away.  You can't just run a cycle lift hard and then just stop working out when your cycle is over.  Hope you got things worked out and are back on track.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

yea man i plain on geting back in the gym i know all of this i had a bad bad persnol problem come up .i dont want everybody telling me how sorry they feel for me so i will keep it private just know working out and gym time are the last thing on my mind right now.i was just really hoping i might have recovered with out having to take clomid which can make you emoctional(sp) depressed and stuff and i really really do not need that right now at all.but i all so know if i have not recovered natty that i will all so be really depressed so i have been torn on what to do.i guese i was hoping for a miracle or something idk.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 9, 2011)

GMO said:


> You were banging a gram of test for the last few weeks of your cycle.  The enanthate ester has a mean half-life of 14 days.  Do the math bro. If you shot 1 gram of gear, in 28 days you would still have around 250mg of test in your body.  That doesn't even count the accumulation of the compound throughout your cycle for however many weeks it was...that's just 1000mg!



^^^^
start your pct, and maybe extend it a bit longer than you would have otherwise. You should be fine but it will take a while longer for the esters to clear.


----------

